
It's time for media companies to adopt a common publishing platform - kawera
http://www.niemanlab.org/2018/11/is-it-finally-time-for-media-companies-to-adopt-a-common-publishing-platform/
======
ggm
Enter the hell of "with so many standards, which one" and "lets invent a new
one" -> "with so many standards +1"

I think, if they went with pandoc as an input filter and Markdown as a common-
core, we'd actually be good. I don't care if its static page, or from SQL vi
Wordpress, I care how I write up the wordery.

